# قصر الإمارات , قصر ولا الخيال



## C.Engineer (3 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم

قصر الإمارات ​
صور القصر مرفقه بملف

وهذا القصر هو ملك لعائلة الشيخ زايد بن نهيان رئيس دولة الإمارات
...




والسلام


----------



## ashrafzakout (14 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (14 أبريل 2006)

قصر رائع وتصميم ذو فخامة ورفاهية عالية 
تسلم يالغالي على الملف الرائع وعساك عالقوة


----------



## الوسام الماسى (2 فبراير 2007)

قصرجميل جدآ مشكور على الجهود الرائع


----------



## المشرف النوبى (14 مارس 2007)

مشكور ولاكن الصور لم تظهر رجاء مراجعه الرابط


----------



## هايا33 (14 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هنداسة بنت هنداس (4 يوليو 2007)

هذا هو نفس موضوع قصر ياحبيبي بس انت عرفتنا بصاحبه 
رحمه الله 
شكرا لك


----------



## mgs_2020 (12 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــMOHAMMED GAMAL

ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووو


----------



## alaabreaka (14 يوليو 2007)

تسلمواااا والله ما قصرت


----------



## اميره صلاح (15 يوليو 2007)

ما شاء الله روعه جدا


----------



## بطاطا (19 أغسطس 2007)

ما شاء الله روعه جدا


----------



## العماري المعماري (19 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## دمعة الماسة (20 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووو 
رووووووووووووووعة


----------



## m_03_taz (22 أكتوبر 2007)

gazak allah 5yran


----------



## حيدر سامي (22 أكتوبر 2007)

جميل جدا
تسلم اخونا العزيز


----------



## arch_mohammed (23 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## rahel (27 أكتوبر 2007)

جميل جدا تحفه thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## علاء الدين اغا (27 أكتوبر 2007)

اضافه جميلة بارك الله فيكم


----------



## وليد الثرواني (3 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## سوسو10 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــmoha Mmed Gamal

ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووو


----------



## m_03_taz (13 نوفمبر 2007)

Gazak Allah 5yran


----------



## محمدع فايز (13 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا و ما شاء الله روعه


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (13 نوفمبر 2007)

مبروك القصر لاهله


----------



## ربيع الروح (13 نوفمبر 2007)

قصر خيالي وبه روح التصميم الجميل والمدروس


----------



## ملولي (2 مارس 2008)

قصر رائع وتصميم ذو فخامة ورفاهية عالية


----------



## م محمد شكر (16 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## اديييب (12 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## الطبيب الالكتروني (12 أبريل 2008)

والله العظيم قصر قمة في الجمال والروعة-اتمنى لو اقيم فيه ليلة واحدة هاهاها -يعطيك العافية :75:


----------



## APOLLO66 (13 أبريل 2008)

شكرا بارك الله بك


----------



## رابح رسام (15 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رابح رسام (15 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي على الموضوع


----------



## رابح رسام (16 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رابح رسام (16 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## إبراهيم آل حمرة (16 أبريل 2008)

ياسبحان الله 
روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة في الجمال0


----------



## ميدو وليد (16 أبريل 2008)

_mashkorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr_


----------



## المهندسة دنيا (27 يوليو 2008)

يسلمو عن جد كتير حلو


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (27 يوليو 2008)

ما شاء الله روعه جدا


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (27 يوليو 2008)

يا سلام المهندس مثل المثل العربي (( باب النجار مكسور)) يصمم قصور رائعة ويعيش في كوخ


----------



## بيكووو (24 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذه الصور الرائعة


جزاك الله خيرا

:56:


----------



## انجود الهندسة (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور بجد مشكور جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## سمر الكيالي (14 أكتوبر 2008)

قصر جميل --تفاصيل جميلة جدا--شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## بنار اسيا (14 أكتوبر 2008)

ماشاء الله قصر ولااروع منه عراقة وتصميم ورفاهية ضرب من الذوق العالي وتفنن بالديكور ....
ماشاء الله يعطيك الف عافية اخي على نقل الموضوع
مشكوووووووووور..بارك الله فيك


----------



## omar3bdelaziz (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد التليب سعيد (10 نوفمبر 2008)

قصر ولا في الاحلام اللهم لا حسد


----------



## اسمهااان (10 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عاشقة العيون (11 نوفمبر 2008)

روعة ياااااااااااااا


----------



## نانسي الرشيدي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

رااااااااااااائع ونشكرك شكرا جزيلااااا


----------



## assuamro (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

لالالالالالالالا
معقوله
دي حجات حقيقية
اللهم ارزقنا الجنة


----------



## mehdi_b10 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*قصر رائع وتصميم ذو فخامة ورفاهية عالية *


----------



## مازن هيكل (28 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرأ و زادكم من فضله


----------



## سلمى هاشم (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا القصر الجميل روووووووووووووووووووووعه


----------



## mohamed2009 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## تنقا (18 مايو 2010)

مشكور كتيير يا حبيبنا يا هندسة


----------



## همس الغدير (19 مايو 2010)

مشاء اللـــه تبــاركـ اللـــه مشكور


----------



## eng.lena shehadah (20 مايو 2010)

ماشالله كتير حلو
يسلمو على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mohamed2009 (20 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (15 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## abdlhkim (9 سبتمبر 2010)

السيارات موديل واحد ليش


----------



## khabdo (11 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## engsasa (4 يناير 2012)

جزاكــــــــــ الله خيرا


----------



## senuors (4 يناير 2012)

تسلم ايدك
مشاء الله


----------



## ابو دانية الصغيرة (4 يناير 2012)

انا بيتي بالجنة


----------



## Eng.zeky (5 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## kakatoto75 (25 أكتوبر 2014)

روووووووووووووووعة


----------



## العوامى 2011 (14 نوفمبر 2022)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## naseraddin (16 نوفمبر 2022)

C.Engineer قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> قصر الإمارات ​
> صور القصر مرفقه بملف
> ...


( كم تركوا من جنات وعيون  ( 25 ) وزروع ومقام كريم  ( 26 ) ونعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين  ( 27 ) كذلك وأورثناها قوما آخرين


----------



## theking1981 (19 نوفمبر 2022)

شكرا


----------

